# I'm home alone!! :(



## mouse_chalk (Nov 29, 2008)

Steve has gone away to his mums this weekend. I 'wasn't allowed' to go.... long story :X

He left at 9am this morning and wont be back til Monday morning. I was looking forward to the space and some time to myself, but it's now 6pm and I am officially BORED and LONELY!!

At least X Factor is on tonight... he doesn't want me to watch it without him but it serves him right lol!!


----------



## Becca (Nov 29, 2008)

Awwh bless you, you can talk to me all night if you want im really bored too.


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Nov 29, 2008)

Well Jen, if you're bored, you could always send me a few helpful PMs to keep on my homework, and OFF RO 

Like... "Hey Autumn, stop looking at bunny pics and GET BACK TO WORK!!!"
That would be helpful:biggrin2:!


----------



## mouse_chalk (Nov 29, 2008)

*NorthernAutumn wrote: *


> Well Jen, if you're bored, you could always send me a few helpful PMs to keep on my homework, and OFF RO
> 
> Like... "Hey Autumn, stop looking at bunny pics and GET BACK TO WORK!!!"
> That would be helpful:biggrin2:!


Done! Might have got it the wrong way round though lol.... :angel::devil


----------



## kherrmann3 (Nov 29, 2008)

*mouse_chalk wrote: *


> Steve has gone away to his mums this weekend. I 'wasn't allowed' to go.... long story :X


Sometimes, I wish I wasn't allowed by Will's  j/k, or am I?

I'm sorry you're home alone  That sucks. I guess that just means that you have the bunnies all to yourself


----------



## mouse_chalk (Nov 29, 2008)

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> *mouse_chalk wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Steve has gone away to his mums this weekend. I 'wasn't allowed' to go.... long story :X
> ...


LOL!! This is true.... and the bunnies are giving me KISSES!!  HA Steve!! 

The reason I'm 'not allowed' is because his mum has been really ill recently, and supposedly accoring to Steve's brother, she hides it when I'm there, and plays hostess and runs around after us all the time, which makes her feel worse. So his brother said that Steve should go up on his own.

I don't mind at all really, but then Steve made this 'joke' the other day in the supermarket that he hasn't actually seen his mum on his own since we got together 3 years ago. He said 'you've been keeping me away from my mum all this time' :X:X:X:X Which annoyed me a LOT because I never have! And I haven't said a thing about him going away, although I did say that last weekend wouldn't have been the best time to go with bunnies ill and fighting left right and centre. So we had a HUGE row about that.... 

The thing that bugs me is that for some unknown reason, his brother HATES me. He barely even addresses me when I'm there, and there was a massive row last time we were up because of something I said that Steve's brother took the wrong way, and started yelling at Steve for. They've not spoken since :? It just makes me feel uncomfortable lol.... :?



But I have wine, bunny kisses and huge bunny binkies lol.... I don't need a man!


----------



## BSAR (Nov 29, 2008)

That must be boring! You could watch some movies, spend quality time with the bunnies so that you won't be as bored.


----------



## Sabine (Nov 29, 2008)

Boring? Sounds like heaven to me, Being able to stretch out on the sofa by myself and watch what I want. Eat the WHOLE bar of chocolate and have all the wine to myself.....Great


----------



## mouse_chalk (Nov 29, 2008)

*Sabine wrote: *


> Boring? Sounds like heaven to me, Being able to stretch out on the sofa by myself and watch what I want. Eat the WHOLE bar of chocolate and have all the wine to myself.....Great


I don't have any chocolate!!!!!!! :cry1::cry1::cry1::cry1::cry1:


Oooooooh I do have cheesecake in the fridge though


----------



## Sabine (Nov 29, 2008)

That's the spirit, Jen


----------



## mouse_chalk (Nov 29, 2008)

*Sabine wrote: *


> That's the spirit, Jen


I don't need a man! :?


----------



## Sabine (Nov 29, 2008)

You show him:biggrin2:


----------



## mouse_chalk (Nov 29, 2008)

But secretly I really miss him lol.... 

Stupid men! :embarrassed:


----------



## Sabine (Nov 29, 2008)

Yeah, feet get awful cold in bed without them


----------



## mouse_chalk (Nov 29, 2008)

*Sabine wrote: *


> Yeah, feet get awful cold in bed without them


Aaaah, I've just remembered that I'll have so much more room lol!!! I can sleep in an E/C shape- I sort of lie on my side and stick my arms and legs out in front of me 

I must come clean and say that the reason I'm kinda upset is because of a past relationship. It just brings back bad memories. I used to go out with this guy, for 3 and a half years (when I was 16-19) who's parents HATED me. I never understood what I did, but they just didn't like me. I used to spend a lot of time round there, so we got to know each other fairly well, and on the surface we got on ok, but they were always so touchy with me, no matter how polite I was to them... Anyway, they used to make a big deal out of 'family events' like meals, birthdays etc- and they'd make a big deal out of saying I wasn't invited, although they'd invited his brother's girlfriend because she was 'part of the family'. And then whenever he spoke to me on the phone you could always hear them in the background 'oh god she's so clingy!' and 'can she not leave you alone for 5 minutes?' Even though he was the one who called me not the other way around! I think it's just led me to be so paranoid of families.... I could never ever figure out what I had done for them to hate me. In the end his brother set him up with some girl and he cheated on me. I obviously was a tad angry/devastated at this lol, but then his brother came storming round my house to tell me what a..... *not very nice person* I was and how I was always a 'limpet' and so clingy and how he was glad his brother had cheated on me..... 

I guess I've been paranoid of family's ever since lol!!  Although I do genuinely think that his brother doesn't like me. His mum is lovely! And his other 2 brothers are as well... I actually even really like the brother who doesn't like me lol.... 

Sigh! Sorry I just had to type that out somewhere! Steve thought I wasn't missing him when we spoke on the phone earlier, but I realised that it's actually because I'm paranoid that his family might not like me either.......

:embarrassed::embarrassed::embarrassed:


----------



## undergunfire (Nov 29, 2008)

I'm home alone too. Lonely, but the dog and a kitty is sleeping right on me. I'm watching HGTV in bed and on the lap top.

Ryan has been gone all day. We have been fighting all day. He is so immature .


----------



## mouse_chalk (Nov 29, 2008)

*undergunfire wrote: *


> I'm home alone too. Lonely, but the dog and a kitty is sleeping right on me. I'm watching HGTV in bed and on the lap top.
> 
> Ryan has been gone all day. We have been fighting all day. He is so immature .


:hug: Aww that sucks.... I hope you make it up soon  Men on the whole are immature I find!:hug:

When me and Steve had the big row the other night, I got out of bed and went to sleep in the spare room. Well, silly me, because god knows where the duvet cover, pillow and sheet have gone for the double bed!! So I had to storm back into our bedroom, grab our pillow (and invent another angry comment while I was there lol), and then sleep on the bare mattress with a duvet and no cover over me! Frreeeeeeeezing! I got my laptop out and listened to sad songs until I fell asleep. The next morning he saw me and felt all guilty and tried to persuade me to go and sleep in our bed. I refused. I am stubborn lol. I ignored him! I waited until he got in the shower then I got back in our bed and went to sleep lol...

Then he left without saying goodbye, and I cried again.... I got up, my dad came round with my brother, and while they were here, these turned up!







Supposedly he realised the error of his ways very early in the morning and got straight onto Interflora. Then he came home from work for lunch which was about an hour away just to try and apologise to me lol...

I am one of those people that only argue if I really know that I can win the argument... Therefore when I argue with Steve, he knows he's going to lose lol, it's only a matter of time!!


----------



## Brandy456 (Nov 30, 2008)

*mouse_chalk wrote: *


> The next morning he saw me and felt all guilty and tried to persuade me to go and sleep in our bed. I refused. I am stubborn lol. I ignored him! I waited until he got in the shower then I got back in our bed and went to sleep lol...


Aweh, thats so sweet that he got you the flowers.


----------



## kherrmann3 (Nov 30, 2008)

*mouse_chalk wrote: *


> Oooooooh I do have cheesecake in the fridge though


Heck with the chocolate! Go for the "sin in dessert form"! Cheesecake SO beats chocolate! 

Those are some nice flowers! At least you have a guy who realizes when he's wrong. I do the whole "I'm sleeping on the couch because you're a jerk" thing to Will, too. I can't refuse to go back to bed, though. He'll pick me up and put me back in bed if I refuse! (Side note: I am 5'3" (1.6 meters) and Will is 6'4" (1.93 meters) tall. I don't stand a chance! lol).


----------



## Becca (Nov 30, 2008)

Awwh, bless! Those flowers are beautiful! Steve is such a sweetie  

How was it last night having all the bed to yourself Jen?


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Nov 30, 2008)

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> *mouse_chalk wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Steve has gone away to his mums this weekend. I 'wasn't allowed' to go.... long story :X
> ...


Too funny! I was thinking the same thing! and my daughter begged me not to go to their house on Thanksgiving. Pretty sad when the grandkids feel the same.........


----------



## NZminilops (Nov 30, 2008)

I would HATE being alone all that time, I'm so insecure and freak out that people are going to die or get seriously injured if I don't see them for ages :?, poor Jen! I hope he comes home ASAP.

I was really embarassed and made an idiot out of myself yesterday, Mathew has been working a lot this week and had to work all weekend because they were doing stock-take. So on Sunday he was meant to work from 9 till 1, left with his cellphone but it was flat. No worries, I figure he'll charge it at work as he has a charger there. He normally calls me once or twice a day, so I forget about him and get on with the day. Suddenly I realise it's 2pm and he's not home, and I haven't heard from him. I call his phone, it's not switched on. So of course me being me, bursts into tears and suddenly think he must have been in a car accident or something, because he is never late home (he's a virgo, very scheduled sort of person ).

The time creeps by and I'm working myself into a frenzy, and eventually call his work, and no one answers. So I then think for sure something has happened, that everyone must have gone home for the day. It's now 3:30.

He'd taken my car to work so I get into his car to go drive out and see where he is. It's a huge 80's Holden station wagon, I guess no one will know what that is on here but suffice to say it would suit a 6'5" man very well, and I'm a 4'11" woman.

So I can't see over the steering wheel, I'm having to lie down to reach the pedals, I'm not legally alowed to drive a car with a manual gearbox, and I keep stalling the car...this is all before I leave the driveway . I finally manage to get it on the road, and I see Mat driving home on the other side so I pull over, he thinks I'm someone stealing the car, does a U-turn and parks and leaps out screaming at me to get out of his effing car etc etc etc, and sees it's me and has a fit !

It's kind of funny now but boy was he annoyed at the time, I said that'll teach him to make me worry!


Er, not sure what the point of my story was, I guess just to say I think you are brave and I'd be crying and feeling abandoned all weekend. I think you are handling it so well!

Just imagine how clingy that family of your ex would have thought I was! :biggrin2:

Michelle


----------



## Sabine (Nov 30, 2008)

I can imagine, Jen, you must feel very touchy about your bf being off to his mother without you after your experience with your ex. I remember my mother used to be very rude to my ex husband and her visits used to be a nightmare. I am glad David's parents live in the UK and they are really sweet and seem to like me


----------



## pinksalamander (Nov 30, 2008)

Cheese AND cake in one solid, tasty, satisfying form. Where can you go wrong?

I spend most of my time home alone LOL. I usually like it because its how I have been brought up, with my Mum working all the time. Sometimes though I wish I had a boyfriend to spend time with. I haven't ever had a proper boyfriend or anything, and I'm pretty sure the majority of my family, work colleagues and acquaintances think I'm a lesbian.

Fran  :hearts :brownbunny


----------



## Sabine (Nov 30, 2008)

I never had a proper boyfriend since well into my mid twenties. But I haven't been on my own much since. I sometimes really miss it.


----------



## mouse_chalk (Nov 30, 2008)

I don't really mind being on my own either, in fact I used to live on my own, in a flat for about a year, and I LOVED it! I think it's worse for me right now because I'm not very independant. I can't drive, so I have to rely on Steve or my parents to get me places, because I'm not always well enough to use public transport/walk etc. So I can't just go and do something I want to do just because I feel like it. Like an hour and a half ago, I really fancied a glass of wine, and some chocolate. The shop is a 10 minute walk away. It's not a horrible walk, but it is dark and side-streety, plus blinkin freezing lol. If I could drive I would have just hopped in the car no questions asked, but because I can't I agonised for ages over whether or not to go lol. When Steve's at home he's usually happy to give me lifts etc :? 

Anyway, I'm annoyed at him because he called me earlier. We talked for about 6-7mins, and in that WHOLE time, did he once ask how I was? Or the bunnies? Nooooo, he jabbered on and on about what he's been up to, how he walked his mum's dog, what a nice time he's having, blah, blah, BLAH! :X I told him I had to use the bathroom and had to go lol....

I did sleep in the middle of the bed though.... All spread out! My laptop came to bed with me so I listened to music to fall asleep to- the laptop slept in Steve's space! :laughsmiley:


I HATE that I miss a man so much lol.... I love him to pieces but I sometimes hate that I do.... I miss my indenpendant-not-needing-a-man-ness! But I so can't wait till he gets home.... :?

Michelle, I'm the same as you! I worry so much! Last year, there were bomb scares on tube lines in London, the same day that Steve went to London on a training course. I sent him a stern text saying that if he dared to even think about going near a tube station I would not be responsible for my actions! Him and his friend walked instead, and got soaked through to the skin in the rain, missed the train home and took a later train and had to stand the whole 2 hours journey. Yeah, I was NOT popular for that one lol!!  I'm always terrified if he goes off after an argument though, that something will happen, that is my worst ever fear, especially if we're not talking :?


----------



## Sabine (Nov 30, 2008)

I know the not driving thing is a problem for me too. I know i should really learn butI'm scared. I get flustered very easily too and panic. And I'm very independent otherwise. I'm the sole bread winner, have a black belt in karate... But I can't drive. Well, at least that makes David feel better, who'd want a woman to be too liberated


----------



## JadeIcing (Nov 30, 2008)

*Sabine wrote: *


> I know the not driving thing is a problem for me too. I know i should really learn butI'm scared. I get flustered very easily too and panic. And I'm very independent otherwise. I'm the sole bread winner, have a black belt in karate... But I can't drive. Well, at least that makes David feel better, who'd want a woman to be too liberated


I know the feeling. I can't breath if I go to fast. I was hit by a car and ever since have alot of anxiety when it comes to cars.


----------



## NZminilops (Nov 30, 2008)

I've never lived alone, don't think I have ever even spent a night alone at any stage :shock:, as in, no one else in the house, my entire life :?.

Sometimes I daydream about living alone and fantasize about not doing dishes or vacuuming for days on end .


----------



## kherrmann3 (Nov 30, 2008)

*NZminilops wrote: *


> Sometimes I daydream about living alone and fantasize about not doing dishes or vacuuming for days on end .


I think about that too. I need to live with someone else. I think if I were single (I don't see that one happening) I don't know how guys would feel about coming into an apartment with a loose rabbit running around! 

I need the warmth when I sleep, too. Will is a radiator. Last year for Thanksgiving, he went back to Michigan to be with his family. I stayed home because I wanted to be at my Grandparent's Thanksgiving party. I was so cold that weekend.  I couldn't sleep at all!


----------



## BethM (Nov 30, 2008)

I seem to get really anxious when I'm alone at night. Like, every little sound sets my hair on end and my heart races because somewhere in my lizard brain I think someone's in the house. Even when I KNOW that's not true. And I can tell myself over and over again that everything's fine, and then I have to run around checking all the closets and stuff. I don't know why this happens to me, and it's sort of embarassing to even admit. It happens when I'm the only one awake, too. I'll be sitting at my computer, husband is asleep, then all of a sudden for no reason I freak out about it. Even when I'm lying in bed, and husband is asleep next to me, I have to turn off the air purifier so I can hear everything, and lie in bed so I can see through the door. It's worse when I'm sleep deprived, when my ears invent sounds and my eyes invent moving shadows. I end up even more sleep deprived because I can't sleep until I'm completely exhausted. 

I have a lot of nightmares, too. It's been pretty much a life-long thing, though I'm starting to think about seeing a doctor, maybe some anti-anxiety medicine would help me. 

I am 33 years old and I'm afraid of the dark.  Well, not really the dark, more like whatever my brain thinks is lurking in the dark.


Other than that, I love being home alone all day, doing whatever I feel whenever I feel, no compromising. I'm an only child, so it's nice to have a day of completely selfish behaviour once in a while.


----------



## kherrmann3 (Dec 1, 2008)

*BethM wrote: *


> I seem to get really anxious when I'm alone at night. Like, every little sound sets my hair on end and my heart races because somewhere in my lizard brain I think someone's in the house. Even when I KNOW that's not true.
> 
> I'll be sitting at my computer, husband is asleep, then all of a sudden for no reason I freak out about it.
> 
> I am 33 years old and I'm afraid of the dark.  Well, not really the dark, more like whatever my brain thinks is lurking in the dark.


Wow! That is totally like me! I am terrified of being home alone (mostly at night). That's why Will and I adopted zebra finches. I needed "white noise" around the apartment during the day while Will was gone. I am afraid of "the dark" too. I am more afraid of shadows at night. I am always afraid that something dark is at the end of the hallway and it wants to get me. I have to turn lights on when I walk somewhere in the apartment. I panic when I walk (run) across the hallway to get back to the bedroom from the bathroom. I always feel something is on my heels. I have ADHD, too, which doesn't help. I have high-anxiety because of the things that I make up in my mind  I hope that doesn't make me sound too crazy. BUT, I know how you feel :hug:


----------



## BethM (Dec 1, 2008)

> > kherrmann3 wrote: Wow! That is totally like me! I am terrified of being home alone (mostly at night). That's why Will and I adopted zebra finches. I needed "white noise" around the apartment during the day while Will was gone. I am afraid of "the dark" too. I am more afraid of shadows at night. I am always afraid that something dark is at the end of the hallway and it wants to get me. I have to turn lights on when I walk somewhere in the apartment. I panic when I walk (run) across the hallway to get back to the bedroom from the bathroom. I always feel something is on my heels. I have ADHD, too, which doesn't help. I have high-anxiety because of the things that I make up in my mind  I hope that doesn't make me sound too crazy. BUT, I know how you feel :hug:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## undergunfire (Dec 1, 2008)

Ryan was gone all night last night because we were fighting. Did I sleep? Sure...at 3am. I'm PARANOID that there are ghosts in my house. I have a very severe phobia of ghosts. Sometimes when I am laying in bed and Ryan has fallen asleep...my mind triggers fear and I FEEL a ghost in the bedroom. I panic and end up falling asleep because my heavy breathing makes me exhausted.

There are nights when I swear I'd pee the bed because I am too scared to get out of bed because I think there is a ghost behind the shower curtain.

Anxiety/panic attacks are extremely normal for me and I don't want to go on "zombie meds". Every one on my Dad's side of the family suffers from them, so not-so-luckily....I got them, too.


:embarrassed:


----------



## undergunfire (Dec 1, 2008)

*BethM wrote:*


> > Sometimes, too, I have random horrible images in my head, like if I came home and someone had broken in and tortured the bunnies. Just flashes of horribleness, out of nowhere. I don't know why my brain does this to me.



:shock::shock::shock::shock: 

This happens to me, too. My mind flashes things like that. It is scary, very scary. 

I also can't leave my house without going through the check list in my mind. My check lists even consits of...."Do I have a bra on? "Am I wearing the same shoes?" "Did I put my make up on this morning"......All of that, even when I know I did.


----------



## PepnFluff (Dec 1, 2008)

kherrmann3 wrote:


> *NZminilops wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Sometimes I daydream about living alone and fantasize about not doing dishes or vacuuming for days on end .
> ...


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Dec 1, 2008)

*undergunfire wrote: *


> Ryan was gone all night last night because we were fighting. Did I sleep? Sure...at 3am.


Did he even call you?


----------



## mouse_chalk (Dec 1, 2008)

I too am scared! I lived the whole year in my basement flat being terrified lol. At night I'd check the front door was locked, put the key on the side, shut the kitchen door, clean my teeth (bathroom right next to kitchen) shut the hallway door which led into the living room, chck the back door was locked without looking through the window because I have this terrible paranoia that I'll see someone looking through the glass! Then I'd pull the blinds in my room down again not looking through the window, crapping myself all the way. Then I'd turn off the living room light, run into the bedroom and shut the door, and run into bed lol. I'd always sleep with my house phone and mobile right next to me! If I'd forgotten something in the kitchen, it would just have to stay there lol. I was too scared to go back and get it!

I wasn't too bad this weekend actually. I did run up the stairs paranoid that someone was behind me, but I wasn't scared the rest of the time so much. Very unusual for me! Although when I was cooking last night, I kept looking behind me because I was terrified that there would be someone behind me or something lol :shock:

Steve is on his way home now... But he's broken down on the motorway!  The breakdown people have just got there I think, luckily he was at the services... 


I didn't eat the cheesecake in the end :shock::shock::shock::shock: but I did walk to the shops to get some chocolate last night!  See, I don't need a man! :?


----------



## undergunfire (Dec 1, 2008)

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> *undergunfire wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Ryan was gone all night last night because we were fighting. Did I sleep? Sure...at 3am.
> ...



Well, we were fighting over texts and he was with his friends, so I knew he stayed at his friend Drake's house....he was being a big pooper. We resolved it, thankfully.


----------



## kherrmann3 (Dec 1, 2008)

*BethM wrote: *


> You know, it's getting to be a little eerie, how many things you and I have in common!
> 
> If I lie on my left ear, I can hear really strange things, water running in the kitchen, footsteps, sometimes talking. I know none of it's real, but I swear I can hear it!!!!!
> 
> ...


I "hear" things at night, too. I also have tinitis (ringing in the ears) which cuts out my hearing at the worst times, it seems.

I've had a dream about a feral kitty attacking Will and I, it was odd. A week or two later, we were having problems with feral kitties attacking our bedroom window-screen to try and get by Toby (eerie, no?)

I get horrible thoughts while driving (I am terrified of getting in an auto-accident).

I have some OCD behaviors, too. LIKE, I have to have the TV/Radio volumes on a multiple of five. For TV/Radios that don't have numbers, I try and break the screen into fractions. Things have to be symmetrical in my house (on shelves anyways). All DVD's and CD's must be in alphabetical order. 

After too many "weird" phone calls from me, Will knows not to leave me home alone for too long. Note: I am not crazy. :biggrin2:


----------



## mouse_chalk (Dec 1, 2008)

Lol! Steve is well used to me being scared now.... I always have to sleep on the side of the bed furthest from the door- so if we stay in hotels etc this quite often means that we have to sleep on different sides to normal lol!

One night last week or the week before, I had some sort of a nightmare and woke Steve up screaming. He had to shake me awake and tell me that I was ok! Then I needed the loo but was too scared to go so he had got up and came with me lol....  

It's a good thing he loves me....  

Steve is home now! YAY! No more lonliness....  Poor man left at 7am to get home in good time but broke down at the services for about 2 hours or so and didn't get home til 3pm :shock: It's only a 5 hour drive normally!


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Dec 1, 2008)

Yay I'm glad Steve is home! I get lonely too when Paul is gone, even if it's just for a few hours... The other day when I was putting up the Christmas tree, I stopped before decorating it because I was lonely! As soon as he got home I put the ornaments on even though he fell asleep on the couch 

I don't have a problem with the dark or anything most of the time. I've always hated uncovered windows at night! So much that I was looking at a kitchen plan that had windows under all the cabinets and thought I wouldn't like it because you couldn't cover the windows at night! I've also always been really freaked out (and yet fascinated) by aliens. A few months ago, I read a convincing account of aliens on a farm in North Dakota or something (I tried to find the Wikipedia article on it but can't) and my imagination was running away with me. When Paul and I went to bed, we chatted for a bit and I told him about the encounter, and a minute or so later we heard a weird, multi-note trilling sound from outside the window. It didn't sound like anything I'd heard before. Neither of us said anything for a couple seconds, then he said "Maybe it's the alien invasion!", rolled over and fell asleep. THANKS, DEAR! That left me freaked out in bed, listening carefully to the suddenly many sounds coming from downstairs. After about 10 minutes, I worked up the courage to go down there and check it out (after all, the aliens could have been eating the bunnies or something!). Thankfully, there was nothing out of the ordinary downstairs, but I had all the lights on and didn't go to bed until about 6 am. It took me a few days to stop being slightly on edge.

Anyone else have alien fears like me?


----------



## kherrmann3 (Dec 1, 2008)

Me, too.

I used to go outside and stargaze a lot. I've seen a few things that can't be explained as helicopters, airplanes, or swamp gases


----------



## mouse_chalk (Dec 1, 2008)

Funnily enough, aliens don't scare me. I don't like to watch anything with aliens/ghosts in etc, but it's not what scares me when I'm on my own. I think I'm mostly scared of 'baddies' lol. Although, if you asked me to describe exactly what it was I was scared of, I wouldn't be able to tell you. The film Scream (I know, it's sooooo crap and ridiculous) scared the pants off of me for the first murder scene I think where the boyfriend is on the patio? And various other scenes where the mask just 'pops up' from nowhere :shock::shock::shock: I watched a crime drama once where someone walked into a room where the window had no curtains and a security light went on outside and there was a man stood at the window. I actually jumped out of my skin when he then shot her through the window and it's terrified me ever since lol! :shock:

I cannot watch anything vaguely scary. As I said, even rubbish scary films like Scream, terrify me. When I was 15 I went to see the Blair Witch Project, and you know the hand patterns on the wall all over the house? Childrens handprints I think. Well, we were decorating our hallway at the time, and the wallpaper had left imprints on the wall that were almost exactly like those handprints! I couldn't sleep with the door closed, because it scared me to be completely in the dark (our hall light was always on). I literally didn't sleep for a week. I was scared to close my eyes in case the Blair Witch appeared whilst I had them closed lol! Soooo silly I know.... :?


----------



## kherrmann3 (Dec 1, 2008)

The creepy little boy from "The Grudge" terrified me. I was always afraid that I was going to open the shower curtain to get in and there would be a blue little Japanese boy staring at me, then meowing and running away. (after I was dead, of course)


----------



## mouse_chalk (Dec 1, 2008)

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> The creepy little boy from "The Grudge" terrified me. I was always afraid that I was going to open the shower curtain to get in and there would be a blue little Japanese boy staring at me, then meowing and running away. (after I was dead, of course)


I haven't even watched that! Just seeing the trailer terrified me enough....

:sofa:


----------



## kherrmann3 (Dec 1, 2008)

It's not that scary of a movie! That's the best part! It's more psychologically damaging in the long run  You jump a few times, but it was CREEPY! It makes me leap across the hallway from the bedroom to the bathroom, and back again. I even have been known to do a running/flying leap into the bed just in case that creepy kid is under the bed.


----------



## mouse_chalk (Dec 1, 2008)

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> It's not that scary of a movie! That's the best part! It's more psychologically damaging in the long run  You jump a few times, but it was CREEPY! It makes me leap across the hallway from the bedroom to the bathroom, and back again. I even have been known to do a running/flying leap into the bed just in case that creepy kid is under the bed.


See, our bathroom is down the other end of the hallway from our bedroom lol! I doubt I'd be able to leap that far without breaking some bones. Soooo, I can't watch it for health reasons!


----------



## kherrmann3 (Dec 1, 2008)

It would be one more ER trip for your records! lol


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Dec 1, 2008)

I saw the Blair Witch Project in the theater, and it was pretty darn scary to me! The fact that it never actually showed anything was beside the point, just imagining it was enough. I'm sure watching it on TV wouldn't be as bad, but on the huge screen at the theater in the dark, it was plenty scary. I haven't seen The Grudge, but the girl from... what was the movie? The one where if you watch some tape, a girl named Samara comes up out of a well and kills you. She was in a night gown and had long brown hair draped over her face. Well, that girl is scary!


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Dec 1, 2008)

I found the Wikipedia article about that alien encounter:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kelly-Hopkinsville_encounter

The little aliens didn't actually do anything harmful, but I would be scared silly in a situation like that. Doesn't help that they were peeking in the windows :shock:


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Dec 1, 2008)

Shiloh, you're thinking of The Ring...

I saw it, and that little girl scared the bejeebers out of me.... however, I reallyliked the cool way they "manipulated" the film to find the film location.. Interesting story line, but too scary... I would like to see the second one just to see if they have another cool story, but I'm too scared.

Something about turning children into objects of horror really bothers me. Also films where children are evil/injured/mutilated. Can't watch them, and can't watch kids get scared.

Remember The Sixth Sense? Couldn't gag that one down either.


----------



## PepnFluff (Dec 1, 2008)

I hate scary scary movies, the hills have eyes, Saw I,II and Seven are the worst ones, I'm a queer child though I laugh in scary situations so when I was watching all these movies I was laughing histerically.... When I was in the movies watching the Grudge I was told to shuddup so many times especially when the little boy came on. Im NOT watching Quarantine, that looks so scary!

Snowy Shiloh I've only seen that girl on Scary Movie I was laughing so hard lol (but coz it was funny not scary lol) I actually think I've seen that movie, is that the girl who was in the bathtub in the really murky water?


----------



## kherrmann3 (Dec 1, 2008)

I used to LOVE horror movies! Almost nothing phased me. Then I grew up, and evolved into a chicken. Here is a spoof of "The Ring" that you may enjoy 

I can't figure out how to embed it from this site. Just go watch!
http://www.buzzhumor.com/videos/16004/Robot_Chicken_The_Ring

EDIT: Does anyone watch Robot Chicken? That's the show that this was from. It's hilarious! I <3 stop-motion!


----------



## BethM (Dec 1, 2008)

Here's the 30-Second Bunnies Theatre version of The Ring:

http://www.angryalien.com/aa/ringbuns.asp



They do The Grudge, too.


----------



## kherrmann3 (Dec 1, 2008)

I love "Movies in 30 Seconds with Bunnies" ^_^


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Dec 1, 2008)

That was a hoot!:biggrin2:


----------



## BethM (Dec 2, 2008)

OMG, I totally thought I was in trouble this morning!!

I was alseep, but I had the thought "it would be better if something would fall." What seemed like right after that, I sat straight up in bed because there was a sort of crashing from the living room, followed by a little bit of bunny scuffling, then nothing. I looked at the clock, it was 5:13, but it was going to go off at 5:15, so I lay back down, and as soon as my head hit the pillow, I *swear* I heard what sounded like the sliding glass door closing. :shock:You know, that slide then stop. Then it was quiet for a few seconds, and then Nick started thumping. Every few seconds, THUMP.

I lay there frozen until the alarm went off, which I let beep a few more times than normal. Got up, put clothes on, then went out after my eyes adjusted. As I cautiously crept around the place, turning lights on as I went, everything seemed normal. Checked all the closets, and the guest bath. Front door locked, glass door locked. The vertical blinds were still, and I hadn't heard them rattle. (I keep them pulled across the glass door so I can hear if that door is open, of if someone goes through, they will rattle like crazy.)
Nick was in his house, Amelia was stretched out by the gate. I let them out, they ran around as normal. 

I found the strength to brush my teeth, though I left the air purifier in the bedroom off. I usually turn it on in the morning, so I don't wake Jason up while I'm moving around, but today I left it off just in case I needed him to hear me.

I managed to calm down enough to make breakfast for the bunnies and myself, and pack my lunch. Still haven't done my hair, though, I get it wet and blow dry it. I will have to wake Jason up early so he'll be up while I do it.

As I type this, I am just starting to relax, but my shoulders now hurt from being so tensed up. I probably gained 3 pounds from this morning's stress. Ugh. I SO thought I was gonna die today.

Edit: I will probably start keeping my cell phone on me at all times now.


----------



## kherrmann3 (Dec 2, 2008)

Haha! How funny (thinking it, then it "happening"). I'm sorry that you're so tense, I know how that goes :hug:

Having a roommate like ours stopped me from being super-paranoid about odd noises. He comes home at weird hours and stays up to the wee hours of the morning, only to go to work at 6:00AM. I don't know how he does it. So, if I hear the doors opening/closing at 3:00AM, I just assume it's Sean and go back to bed. If it's not, Will has a katana (Japanese sword) and a broadsword in our bedroom. Plus, I have Toby. Rawr!


----------

